# Galaxy S3 - Providerware vs Elektromarkt - Unterschied?



## septix (5. September 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich will mir demnächst das S3 zulegen und beginne deshalb hier und da mal etwas zu suchen und zu forschen.
Oft lese ich bei Angeboten "keine Providerware" als Aufwertung des Artikels.
Als Grund "keine Providerware" zu kaufen sah ich allerdings immer nur Branding und Simlock.
Allerdings gibt es auch genug Geräte diverser Provider die Branding und Simlockfrei sind, bis ich von einem Shop zu Lesen bekam das manche Geräte von Providern trotz Branding und Simlock-Freiheit vorinstallierte und nicht löschbare Apps beinhalten und deswegen Elektromarktware, wenn ich es mal so nennen darf, "freier" wäre als Providerware.

Sollte ich nun wenn ich ein "komplett freies" S3 will auf einen Elektro/markt/shop zurückgreifen oder reicht auch ein Brandingfreies Gerät vom Provider?

Mit freundlichem Gruß

septix


----------



## HGHarti (5. September 2012)

Wie du schon selber erkannt hast besser nicht die vom Provider.viel Müll vorinstaliert


----------



## septix (5. September 2012)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Wie du schon selber erkannt hast besser nicht die vom Provider.viel Müll vorinstaliert


 
Ich wusste ja nicht mit Sicherheit ob es so ist, hab noch nie ein Providerhandy besessen mit Android drauf .
Dann weiss ich jetzt schonmal etwas mehr.


----------



## Berlin36 (5. September 2012)

In der Regel sind die Provider Geräte
deutlich teurer = Ratenzahlungsmodell, 
oder die Kosten sind in höheren Tarifen  „ versteckt „.
Wenn du das Geld zusammen hast, lieber über die Preissuchmaschine
den günstigsten Preis ermitteln und kaufen,
oder aber nach „ Deals „  Ausschau halten  ---->


Als Beispiel, *ist schon beendet*

Hier lang


----------



## septix (5. September 2012)

Für 479,- gibt es das in letzter Zeit häufiger angeboten.
An Ratenzahlung habe ich auch garnicht gedacht, ich habe die Möglichkeit Providergeräte sowie andere Geräte für unter 500,- zu bekommen.
Habe mich allerdings gefragt ob Providergeräte wirklich die schlechtere Wahl sind. 
HGHarti hat ja zugestimmt.(Zumindest bestätigt was die Apps angeht).


----------



## HGHarti (6. September 2012)

Habe selber eins von t.Mobil und die Sachen habe ich nicht deinstaliert bekommen.Davor hatte ich ein Note aus dem Handel und da halt nicht soviel Müll vorinstaliert.


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Ok dann hol ich mir aufjedenfall ein nicht-Providergerät. Danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Etwas was zwar für mich nicht ganz so relevant ist, ich aber auch davon gehört habe ist das die Providergeräte Updates des Android-Systems erst später bekommen, ist da auch was dran?


----------



## HGHarti (7. September 2012)

Habe ich auch gehört, kann ich aber nichts zu sagen.solange habe ich mein S3 noch nicht


----------



## Berlin36 (7. September 2012)

Provider Versionen kommen immer nach den offiziellen Veröffentlichungen,
sie benötigen ja noch Zeit um ihre Blood & Crapware zu implementieren 

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich ein Custom-ROM,
mittlerweile ziemlich einfach zu realisieren,
du bekommst damit ein reines Android = Vanilla Android,
oftmals noch mit coolen Features versehen, und ein ständig gefixtes System obendrein.


Hier steht alles zu Custom-ROM's für's S3...


----------



## Heretic (7. September 2012)

Kann dir auch nur empfehlen ein freies Handy zu nehmen. 
Ich habe meins von TRiesen und es ist nur müll vorinstalliert und man kann keine Apps zum laufen bringen , die z.B Kontostand andern anbietern anzeigen usw.
Und der ganze vorinstallierte müll nervt nur. Außerdem kommt da beim starten immer schön willkommen bei T-Hust.... 

Ich finde das Freie Handy ist vergleichsweise auch nicht teurer , wenn du also die möglichkeit hast nimm es frei , ich als Schüler hab es da finanz technisch  . Vergleich mal bei idealo.de oder geizhals.de da sind hin und wieder auch mal schnäppchen , bei HVW oder Mindfactory ist ratenzahlung ja auch kein verbrechen.

Wünsch dir aufjedenfall viel spaß mit dem Handy

MfG Heretic


----------



## septix (7. September 2012)

Berlin36 schrieb:


> Provider Versionen kommen immer nach den offiziellen Veröffentlichungen,
> sie benötigen ja noch Zeit um ihre Blood & Crapware zu implementieren
> 
> Grundsätzlich empfehle ich ein Custom-ROM,
> ...


 
CWM kommt sowieso drauf .
Danke.



Heretic schrieb:


> Kann dir auch nur empfehlen ein freies Handy zu nehmen.
> Ich habe meins von TRiesen und es ist nur müll vorinstalliert und man kann keine Apps zum laufen bringen , die z.B Kontostand andern anbietern anzeigen usw.
> Und der ganze vorinstallierte müll nervt nur. Außerdem kommt da beim starten immer schön willkommen bei T-Hust....
> 
> ...



Spaß haben werde ich sowas von .
Ratenzahlung hatte ich auch überlegt da ich absolut kein geduldiger Typ bin, aber als Student hat man da schlechte Karten und nächsten Monat kann ich es mir auf einen Schlag kaufen.

Ok besten Dank für die Meinungen, damit stehts fest, kein Provider-S3 für mich .


----------



## septix (8. September 2012)

So ich hab da nochmal eine kleine Anmerkung zu machen.
Ich hatte bei handyshop.de - Ihr Handyshop für günstige Handys von HTC, LG, Nokia und vielem mehr vor einiger Zeit ein Handy gekauft und aufgrund einer Bewertung dann einen Gutschein erhalten und dann überlegt das S3 nächsten Monat dort zu kaufen.
Ich hatte per Mail die Anfrage nach Gültigkeitsdauer des Gutscheins und Branding und vorinstallierten Apps eines Providers gefragt.
Als Antwort bezüglich der Apps bekam ich:


> Das Gerät ist ohne Branding und ohne Sim-Lock.
> Apps wurden vom Hersteller trotzdem vorinstalliert.



Ich nehme mal an damit sind aber keine Apps gemeint die man beim Providergerät auch drauf kriegt, sondern reine Hersteller Apps die sowieso drauf sind oder?


----------



## Poempel (8. September 2012)

septix schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an damit sind aber keine Apps gemeint die man beim Providergerät auch drauf kriegt, sondern reine Hersteller Apps die sowieso drauf sind oder?


 
Genau so ist es. Bei mir waren Apps von Lieferando, HRS Hotel und noch irgendwas vorinstalliert. Die kannst du aber ganz einfach und normal deinstallieren.


----------



## septix (8. September 2012)

Ok dann wär das ja geklärt, besten Dank.


----------

